# Suche Counter-Strike: GO - biete Game aus Humble Bundle Warner



## bundesgerd (6. November 2013)

Hallo, ich suche Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (KEINE BETA) als Steam-Key.

Ich biete alle Spiele aus dem aktuellem Humble Bundle an, siehe Bild  unten, ausser den beiden Batman-Spielen (nur die wollte ich eigentlich).

Bei Fragen bitte fragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

